

What's the return on investment for supporting open source? - intellectronica
http://divio.ch/en/blog/why-we-support-open-source-software/

======
cyb3rstar
I love python community, but i always thought that it is built only on
people's enthusiasm...

~~~
DanieleProcida
It's hard to be enthusiastic if you don't have a job that pays you enough and
gives you enough free time in which to be enthusiastic. Enthusiasm is a
luxury!

Even if people start out being enthusiastic when building open-source
projects, they quickly lose the enthusiasm if when they are faced with an on-
going choice between working for nothing and earning a living.

Most successful open-source software contributors have decently-paid jobs. The
people who don't get paid enough are too busy struggling to earn a living to
work for nothing on top of that.

------
mike_k
Definitely, there are some valid points!

------
FinalAngel
thanks to all companies supporting open source software!

------
samiradivio
Very interesting!

------
mkoistinen
Good read!

